# 30cm - Little Mountain



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2008)

This is my 30cm nano.  I set it up originally for Tropica, to test out some new plants.

http://www.tropica.dk/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=855

Full tank shot






These are Oryzias sp. 'Neon Green' from my brilliant LFS.  They're fully grown at approx. 15mm.  I feed them crushed quality flake.





Red nose shrimp.  Pretty rare in the UK.  Thanks to Aqua Essentials for supplying them.





Low-grade crystal red shrimp


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2008)

love this tank, especially now the blyxa is added, i prefer it to your last scape you did with this tank.


----------



## Joecoral (7 Jun 2008)

awesome!
which lfs is that then george?


----------



## TDI-line (8 Jun 2008)

Great photography George, and layout.

It's amazing that that tank is only 30cm, there is so much in there.


----------



## Gill (8 Jun 2008)

Wow George, thats amazing.
Red Nose shrimp are sooooo cool to watch aren't they. 
I have around 20 of them and love how the hover about i the current drifting between plants. 
do yours get the white markings going from head and back round fro the tail to the head again. 
there noses are a s bright as rudolphs aren't they


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2008)

Thanks, all!

Joecoral - Maidenhead Aquatics @ Crowland, Peterborough.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Jun 2008)

Very nice George and love the _Oryzias_.  Might have to get myself some of those; they'd look great with my _Pseudomugil getrudae_.  Like the effect the _Pogostemon_ give, almost like a ruffled sword or crypt in a larger tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2008)

Congratulations George on another great tank  saw that yesterday when I received my copy of PFK, only went through it quickly didn't have much time yesterday to read through it, looks pretty impressive and love the CRS 
Went to a LFS yesterday since it was on my way and found they stock CRS for Â£3 each! so I know where I will get some of those for my shrimp tank, they also sell the Sulawesi shrimp these for Â£7.50 each, they are so beautifull I will be getting some when my tank is ready.

They had the Cardinal Shrimp:





And the Red Goldflake Shrimp:





They also have the Harlequin Shrimp:





These I will have on my tank


----------



## Fred Dulley (8 Jun 2008)

Impressive, George. These little tanks are growing an interest on me.
Your photography skills are definetly made apparent in these pictures.
It's nice to see that you don't need a relatively high grade CRS for them to look nice.


----------



## Voo (9 Jun 2008)

This is a great little tank. Still hard to believe just how small yet tidy it is.

Good work


----------



## johnny70 (9 Jun 2008)

Nice, what rocks did you use, I can't see it written anywhere? 

JOHNNY


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> Nice, what rocks did you use, I can't see it written anywhere?
> 
> JOHNNY



i believe it was the mini landscape rocks?


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jun 2008)

Yes, mini landscape rocks.

I use them in almost all my layouts these days.

Mine were kindly donated by one of the UKAPS sponsors, www.aquaessentials.co.uk.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jun 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Yes, mini landscape rocks.
> I use them in almost all my layouts these days.
> Mine were kindly donated by one of the UKAPS sponsors, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk.


Hi George, I love the rocks if I were to order some for my 60l how should I go about ordering them, I guess I have to order per kilo, how do I know what I get? Any recommendations? thanks


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jun 2008)

25Kg is a safe bet.  Worth every penny.

This way you have more options.


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> 25Kg is a safe bet.  Worth every penny.
> 
> This way you have more options.




It's so easy to say when you have the rock donated. Â£75 for a pile of stone when you have no idea what it might look like is just plain silly imvho.

Whatever floats your boat I guess though.


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jun 2008)

Hi George,very well done as usual,regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jun 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Â£75 for a pile of stone when you have no idea what it might look like is just plain silly imvho.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat I guess though.


Hi JAmesM

I would say the same of I had paid Â£Â£ for the rocks.  

25Kg is a good quantity to guarantee a nice selection suitable for a wide variety of 'scapes.

The customer should have an idea what they look like.  Mini landscape rocks are used in many many aquascapes throughout the world.

Cheers.


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2008)

You could still end up with 20+kg of untidy stone, with unsightly flat areas. Its a big gamble buying stone on the net imo.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jun 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> You could still end up with 20+kg of untidy stone, with unsightly flat areas. Its a big gamble buying stone on the net imo.


Yeah thats what I thought, might do down to the local garden centre and see what they have, last time I was there they had quite a lot of variety, local LFS never have anything decent.


----------



## Martin (10 Jun 2008)

It's always better to see the hardscape you are going to buy 'in the flesh' so to speak. As you say James, these rocks ain't cheap so you really have to see what you are paying for.I suppose there is no gamble if you're getting them for free. I much prefer to get a feel for them and spend a while choosing the right rocks, viewing them from all angles before making the final decision. Yet again The GreenMachine has an excellent array of hardscaping materials to choose from.


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jun 2008)

While I'm sure Richard from AE would make sure the rocks were a nice selection; I know what you mean about selecting your own hardscape.  You might want to source a landscaping supplies place.  My local rock supplier has a really wide range of rocks, including spaghetti rock, Holestone and a wide range of cobbles, pebbles etc.  A LOT cheaper than a garden centre too.


----------



## JamesM (10 Jun 2008)

I agree, Richard is a star! If there is something specific you want or want to avoid, you can pop a little note on your order and he'll do his best to please. That said, he can't please everyone, as we all have different tastes and ways of looking at things. Also, you might have to consider any staff working for Richard (?), they could be the ones doing the picking and packing.



Getting back to the tank, it looks great, George


----------



## PM (16 Jun 2008)

Hi, I would add that I bought 3Kg of these rocks, requested that there were various sizes, and received 6 rocks all the same size.  Great!

they were nice but too similar, plus love the tank, your last one in this inspired my nano scape


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2008)

I've given this set up, complete with plants etc. to Dan Crawford, to look after for the next 4 or 5 months.

Maybe Dan will keep us all updated to how it goes.

I'll miss it.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jun 2008)

where can i get my hands on blyxa george. tropica donrt stock it. not that i can see anyway


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> where can i get my hands on blyxa george. tropica donrt stock it. not that i can see anyway


I was kindly given mine by another UKAPS member.  Maybe if someone has some spare reading this, they'll PM you - if you're lucky!


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jun 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've given this set up, complete with plants etc. to Dan Crawford, to look after for the next 4 or 5 months.


Not too much pressure hey?  


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Maybe Dan will keep us all updated to how it goes.


Yeh, for sure! The fish didn't travel well but the CRS and plants are doing great.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2008)

If anyone can look after it well, it's you mate.  No discus in there though, ok! lol


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jun 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> If anyone can look after it well, it's you mate.  No discus in there though, ok! lol


You know my feelings on "the rules" lol.

I'll post a pic later of it in it's new home.....


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!  Shame about the Oryzias but I'm sure your new additions will be equally as great, if not better.


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jun 2008)

Here it is, currently residing in my living room for prime viewing.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jun 2008)

Nice one, buddy.  Looks great!

You know you're more than welcome to re-scape over the next 4 months if you feel the need.  I know I would...


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jun 2008)

Nice one Dan, so when are you rescaping.. :?:


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Nice one Dan, so when are you rescaping.. :?:


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Jul 2008)

Bring it on! LOL

I TBH i like it how it is at the mo and G as a few stems of Rotala growing slowly behind the rock so i'll give that a chance to grow up and see how it looks. 
I'll be keeping the HC, pogastemon, and Staurogyne but maybe add some Umbrosum or HM around the back if the Rotala doesn't turn out right.
I don't wanna rip up all of G's hard work now do i LOL.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jul 2008)

Dan, I've been doing a fair bit of thinking.

You can keep the tank etc.  It's yours.  Consider it a 'thank you' for all you've done for UKAPS and the hobby over the last year.  

Big love,
G


----------



## John Starkey (1 Jul 2008)

Hi Dan, you have to accept the gift thats really nice of george but what is really nice is the qudos that he knows it will be in good good hands,regards john if you want to pass it on to me i dont mind taking it off your hands


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Jul 2008)

dude, I'll gratefully accept your generous gift! Like ive not had enough stuff from you already! LOL.


----------



## TDI-line (1 Jul 2008)

Re-scape, re-scape, re-scape.


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Jul 2008)

Thats very generous of you George, and congrats Dan on the tank, theres always a place here for one of your larger tanks


----------



## Garuf (3 Jul 2008)

Afternoon, do you know if George replaced the bulb that came with the light or left it standard? 
I've got one of them and mine looks nothing like George's in colour rendition.  :?


----------



## Fred Dulley (3 Jul 2008)

Where did you get the light, Garuf?


----------



## Garuf (3 Jul 2008)

From ebay, it's the 18watt one, I'm considering getting a second one because they're really nice, cheap... but nice.


----------



## eoto (11 Jul 2008)

Really beautiful stunning Tank George!
How much Liters is that? Somehow the Tropica Page seems to be down.

Is that the Aquatic Nature Solar Duo Boy 26 W?


----------



## passerby* (12 Jul 2008)

im interested now........what brand of light is that and where can i get one and how many watts would u recommend for a 18".12".12" and if u think the light will not suite that size of tank ,,what lighting systerm would u recommend.

            cheers for your time........


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jul 2008)

The light is an 18w aquadistri


----------



## eoto (12 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> The light is an 18w aquadistri


U got a Link?


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Jul 2008)

no, sorry. I had a look the other day but i couldnt find it, Garuf got his off ebay. There is a 24w version:

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... p-unit.asp


----------



## Garuf (13 Jul 2008)

For a 18x12x12 (lovely tanks to scape, I've had one and have one waiting empty) I'd have a 24 watt 18 would be too little and 36 I found to be too much.


----------



## passerby* (14 Jul 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> For a 18x12x12 (lovely tanks to scape, I've had one and have one waiting empty) I'd have a 24 watt 18 would be too little and 36 I found to be too much.



Is the 24w one u got a "superfish" or the "hai yang t5" or if not any of those could u tell the make/brand so i can narrow my search on ebay...(or link)
cheers.......


----------



## Garuf (14 Jul 2008)

I didn't use a off the shelf light on mine I used one I'd made.
If I were you I would look into the yanyin one on the link Arrron I think it was provided. 
The clip on lights I have are from this seller: http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/antonb567/


----------



## passerby* (15 Jul 2008)

cheers dude, for ur help..


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jul 2008)

Hi everyone,

I came across this little photo on my laptop today.  I don't even remember taking it!


----------



## Garuf (15 Jul 2008)

Interesting that you changed over to the filter pipes provided, was this for a practical reason or did the lilies smash?


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jul 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Interesting that you changed over to the filter pipes provided, was this for a practical reason or did the lilies smash?


smash


----------



## Garuf (15 Jul 2008)

Shame , I find those supplied limit the flow much less than lilies anyway it's just a shame they're so damn ugly.


----------



## BeBea (21 Jul 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous  8) 

Zoe


----------



## fandango (9 Aug 2008)

Looks great! I like the picture on the page 4- it looks like a small jewel in that dark room.


----------



## Themuleous (10 Aug 2008)

Nice looking CRS in there by the looks of things.

Sam


----------

